# Captain Mark's Bastrop Marina Fishing Tournament



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

Captain Mark Friudenberg has stepped up again. Mark is going to add $200 to the flounder gigging stringer, $200 largest flounder gigged pot, $200 to the trout, redfish and flounder pot, $200 to the largest redfish pot, $200 largest flounder pot and $200 to the largest trout pot. Gerald Shelton is going to add $200 to the redfish with the most spots. Jay Potts with Bad Boy Custom Rods and JH Jeeps with John Holley Custom Rods are helping out with 2 custom rods each! I'm going to add a youth pot for largest fish and Cody Hays and Shane Barthelmess will be adding $250 each and a total of $500 to the youth pot! That's a total of $1900 added! We are hoping to build this as a premier tournament. Kevin Keith Burns and Colton Reich will be the weigh masters again for this tournament! Please fell free to share! If you have any questions or need to rules plese feel free to text me or email me at 361-779-9975 or [email protected].

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1629292560649713/


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

Captain Mark Friudenbergâ€‹ has stepped up again. Mark is going to add $200 to the flounder gigging stringer, $200 largest flounder gigged pot, $200 to the trout, redfish and flounder pot, $200 to the largest redfish pot, $200 largest flounder pot and $200 to the largest trout pot. Gerald Sheltonâ€‹ is going to add $200 to the redfish with the most spots. Jay Pottsâ€‹ with Bad Boy Custom Rods and JH Jeepsâ€‹ with John Holley Custom Rods are helping out with 2 custom rods each! I'm going to add a youth pot for largest fish and Cody Hays and Shane Barthelmessâ€‹ will be adding $250 each and a total of $500 to the youth pot! Wayne and Cheryl Bornemann Thompsonâ€‹ at C&W Oilfield for adding $100.00 to our youth angler pot! I have an anonymous sponsor who is adding $500. That puts $2,500 total added money for the Tournament! We are hoping to build this as a premier tournament. Kevin Keith Burnsâ€‹ and Colton Reich will be the weigh masters again for this tournament! Timothy Munosâ€‹ of Busha Boat Works in Baycity http://www.bushaboatworks.com/ https://www.facebook.com/BushaBoatWorks?fref=ts adding $250 gift certificate for services and Kevin Henryâ€‹ of Liquid Rides are adding a gift certificate for 4 hours of shop service ($460 value) http://www.liquidrides.net https://www.facebook.com/LiquidRides?fref=ts . Joyce Evans Gillenwatersâ€‹ with Rossco Outdoors https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rosscos-Outdoor/252145314839175 will be sponsoring door prizes and Capt. Mark will be providing dinner at the captains meeting. Amanda Fink Reichâ€‹ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Amanda-Reich-Photography/106219983272?pnref=lhc http://www.amandareichphotography.com/ will be at the weigh in taking pictures. Please take time to thank your and our sponsors. After all this is your tournament! I'm looking forward to a great turnout and payouts for this tournament. if you or your company would like to help out and sponsor pleaser feel free to contact me and fell free to share!


----------

